# any one ever use these?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 1, 2016)

any one ever use any of these? Fossil Scales they have been stabilized ....1/8" thick? *These scales are from the permafrost Pleistocene Era, consisting of animals like the Irish Elk and the Pleistocene Bison. The average age of the fossils are 20,000-50,000 years old. This item is great for knife handles and jewelry. These scales have been professionally stabilized. 
Thank You,
Charles*

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry I have not used them. Maybe @robert flynt has.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2016)

What are fossils of? tusk, teeth, bones? I haven't used them but I do have a Damascus knife with fossilized mammoth tusks on them.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 1, 2016)

It looks like tooth. I have some I bought in one of our first auctions here but have never used.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 1, 2016)

Haven't used tooth scales before because I understand you have to use a diamond saw to cut it and if not stabilized is bad about falling apart. It is very brittle and bad about chipping or breaking because you are working with enamel. For a using knife it would do very well, the first time it is dropped you will probably get it back with broken scales.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 2, 2016)

I am guessing that these are stabilized as this is how he describes them Wonder what kind of stabilizing they do? I will contact him and see, but I am wanting to use them on this


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2016)

Be careful when you drill your holes. I would tape the bottom side so when you drill through it won't chip out to bad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 3, 2016)

ty robert....


----------

